
What China can teach the west about digital democracy - jimmytidey
https://www.opendemocracy.net/digitaliberties/jimmy-tidey/what-china-can-teach-west-about-digital-democracy
======
tomohawk
This is a country whose government still puts the picture of the biggest mass
murderer in history on its money.

